# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thực hiện một tour du lịch xuyên việt hoành tráng với những điểm đến hấp dẫn như Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Hội An, Huế, Đà Nẵng, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Hà Nội, Hà Tây, Ninh Bình, Quảng Ninh, Hà Nội, Lào Cai và thành phố Sapa với vẻ đẹp tuyệt đẹp cả bốn mùa bạn thấy sao ^^, hoặc đơn giản hơn hành trình thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp hùng vĩ và hoang sơ của thác Bạc, cầu Mây, thăm Bản Cát, tham quan nhà thờ Đá, chợ tình Sapa tại Lào Cai - Sapa, tham quan các Biệt thự cổ, chinh phục đỉnh Hàm Rồng, lên đến Cổng Trời, hòn Phụ Tử, chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh Sapa trong sương mờ…

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*xuyên Việt - Sapa*

Thời gian: 18 ngày 17 đêmGiá tour: 27.493.636 VND/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: xe và máy bayKhởi hành: 5,12,19,26/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty văn hóa việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Lào Cai*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.081.818VND/ kháchPhương tiện: xe lửaKhởi hành: 5,12,19,26/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch orangetravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*LÀO - LỄ TÉ NƯỚC*

Thời gian:5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 9.950.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 13/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé, máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Nam ninh-Quế lâm-Dương sóc*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 6.200.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 02,16,30/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

